
Show HN: Certmon – Monitor and track TLS endpoints for certificate expiry - sajal83
https://github.com/turbobytes/certmon
======
NickBusey
So many open source projects being submitted lately without even having a
screenshot. Would it kill these maintainers to spend 5 seconds uploading a
screenshot? Or do they really expect a bunch of people to clone and try out a
repo based on a one line description?

~~~
sajal83
The main goal of this project is as a helper for monitoring/alerting, a very
basic UI is present and is optional.

I made this tool for our internal use, and posted it here just in case anyone
else has similar issues.

Edit: Added screenshot
[https://github.com/turbobytes/certmon#screenshot](https://github.com/turbobytes/certmon#screenshot)

~~~
NickBusey
Perfect. Sorry if I came across as negative, this was just the last of several
projects I had seen submitted today without screenshots, thought I'd bring it
up.

Looks like a very useful project. Here is a similar one I have been using:
[https://github.com/cmrunton/tls-dashboard](https://github.com/cmrunton/tls-
dashboard)

~~~
sajal83
Looks cool, but it appears to have the same problem I have with all other
similar tools, i.e. I can't specify which IP(or hostname) I want to test
against. This is not an issue if your service is behind a single server(or
loadbalancer)

Check out the "endpoints" portion in example config :
[https://github.com/turbobytes/certmon/blob/master/example_co...](https://github.com/turbobytes/certmon/blob/master/example_config.yaml)

